# Hoyt Modules



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Hoyt Modules
Recently I want to west Houston archery to have them look at my shooting on my 2015 carbon spider turbo, they change out my 30" mods to 29.5 mods and moved my peep sight straighten everything out.
So now I'm Looking for 2sets of mods for my 2011/2013 carbon Element I need 
1-set RK-3D RH 1-set XR-3D RH

Thanks
Dennis


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Done deal, please close.


----------

